

NesC: A Programming Language for Deeply Networked Systems - yangyang
http://nescc.sourceforge.net/

======
jamii
I'm currently looking at tools for making distributed programming tractable.
NesC is one I've been keeping an eye on, although it is targeting much more
constrained systems than I am currently interested in. Here are a few more
worth checking out:

Bloom (also from Berkeley, there must be something in the water)-
<http://www.bloom-lang.net/>

Opis - <http://perso.eleves.bretagne.ens-cachan.fr/~dagand/opis/>

OPA (proprietary) - <https://mlstate.com/>

Peerium (proprietary, yet to be revealed) - <http://www.peerium.com/>

If anyone knows of similar efforts I'd love to hear about them.

~~~
evangineer
Bloom HN discussion thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2421636>

------
riffraff
I did my bachelor thesis working with NesC/TinyOS. It is a pretty interesting
platform, with an interesting take to component-based design and concurrency
(i.e. shared state, with race conditions statically determined by the
compiler).

I recall at the time they wer working on a 1.2 release, I guess that did not
go too far.

EDIT: ah files and VCS are updated, although the home page is not :)

~~~
evangineer
Latest release is 1.3.2 which came out in August 2010.

